
Physicists' model proposes evolutionary role for cancer (2014) - jessriedel
http://www.nature.com/news/physicists-model-proposes-evolutionary-role-for-cancer-1.16068
======
jessriedel
As paraphrased in the article, Davies's claims appear either misleading or
lacking substantive content. (When he says "activating ancient genes" does
this just mean "activating genes that are inactive in some cell types but have
been strongly preserved because they are used in other cell types"? If so, how
is this different than the mainstream understanding of cancer?) However, the
best criticism I've been able to find keeps getting bogged down in disputes
over terminology, e.g., [http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2012/11/20/aaargh-
physici...](http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2012/11/20/aaargh-physicists-
again/) .

